
Information Security Interview Questions - agasi
https://danielmiessler.com/study/infosec_interview_questions/
======
thaumasiotes
> It’s been shown fairly conclusively, by Google and others, that fancy
> technical questions—especially those of the “how many jellybeans fit in a
> car” type—do not predict employee success.

> Read that part again.

> _They don’t predict success_. Google showed this by going back over years of
> interview data and mapping it to how those employees ended up doing on the
> job. The result? People who aced those types of questions didn’t do any
> better than those who did poorly on them.

This is somewhere between statistically illiterate and intentionally
dishonest. This entire experimental design is one giant failure to understand
restriction of range (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statistical_conclusion_validit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statistical_conclusion_validity#Restriction_of_range)
). The finding (1)

    
    
        1. Passing questions of X type,
           conditional on having already passed an interview at Google,
           has no relationship to job performance.
    

has no implications for the question (2)

    
    
        2. Does passing questions of X type have any relationship to job performance?
    

The stated methodology is not capable of producing the claimed result.

